# What is the city phone code for Malaga?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi. I'm filling out government documents for Canada today, including change of address, and the forms ask for my phone number, including country and city codes. 

Here's the thing... My friends call me with the Canadian exit code (011), plus the Spain country code (34), plus my nine-digit phone number that starts with 61. It's a cell phone. I understand land lines here start with a 9.

So the city code for Malaga that is listed on the internet is 95. So I'm thinking that's the city code for land lines.

So are the first two digits (61) of my phone number the city code for cell phones in Malaga? Then the remaining 7 digits are my phone number? :confused2:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

No, it can't be 61, because I looked at the cell #s of my friends and family here, and they all start with 6, but none with 61.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

When I complete forms for UK I just use +34 them my number mobile 633 XXX XXX land line 952 XXX XXX If that helps


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure mobile phones don't have a city code xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> I'm pretty sure mobile phones don't have a city code xxx


they don't 

the numbers are allocated to different suppliers in blocks - it used to be that you could tell which company you were with by the number, but now that you can port numbers to other companies it doesn't work that way!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> I'm pretty sure mobile phones don't have a city code xxx


Yes, this is right. There's no city code for mobile numbers. 

And just to clarify, 95 is the telephone prefix for all of Andalucia plus Ceuta and Melilla.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help! Now I understand it. So what I'll do is fill in the country code (34) section, leave the city code section blank, and then just put my full cell # (61etc) in the phone # section.

You guys are ace! Thank you!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Just in case anyone else runs across this problem, leaving the area code blank didn't work for me. It's undoubtedly different for different agencies, businesses, governments, banks, etc. So to be safe, I called the government agency that has the phone # change form that I was filling out (Revenue Canada - for taxes) and had an agent do it herself. She ended up having to put the first four numbers of my phone # in the city code box, then the remaining numbers as my phone #. 

So it's done! It's crossed off my to-do list, and I'm working my way down the list. Yay! Thanks again for your help here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Telephone numbers for fixed phones in Spain are organised broadly by the Province in which the phone is situated. Málage has phone numbers starting with either 951 or 952. I am in Jaén so mine starts 953, Córdoba numbers start 957.

This gives you a good run-down on the numbering:

Telephone numbers in Spain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

International calls* from* Spain require the use of 00 plus the country code then the full telephone number excluding any leading zero (you will often find this in parenthesis before a telephone number indicating that it is not required for international calls so 01702 330011 in the UK would be shown in international format as +44 (0) 1702 330011.

Calls to Spain just require the international dialling access code for the country in which the call originates (for US and Canada, I think it is 11) followed by 34 (code for Spain) then the nine digit number (either nine digit mobile phone number or the nine digit fixed phone number which includes the provincial code as the first three digits).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Telephone numbers for fixed phones in Spain are organised broadly by the Province in which the phone is situated. Málage has phone numbers starting with either 951 or 952. I am in Jaén so mine starts 953, Córdoba numbers start 957.
> 
> This gives you a good run-down on the numbering:
> 
> ...


but she was asking about her mobile........


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

The North American numbering plan has area codes for all phone numbers - both fixed and mobile hence most North American web sites that ask for a phone number insist on an area code and it's often difficult to use the first few digits of a mobile in that field. You were lucky to be able to put the country code in! European mobiles have different number formats with no area codes. As someone has said the first 3, 4 or 5 digits will tell to which network the number was originally assigned. In the US (think it's true in Canada too) it costs to receive a mobile call - like roaming in Europe.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Baldilocks, thank you for your detailed response with a great explanation. But, as Xabiachica said, the city code problem arises from having a cell phone, not a land line.

Ddrysdale99, it's not just the phone # area code that's a problem in the forms I'm filling out. Would you believe many of the forms don't have a section for the province in Spain?! My bank is a one of them, which is one of the biggest banks in Canada and a chartered bank - the Royal Bank of Canada. What I've done is put in the name of the city as Malaga Malaga. Weird, eh?! 

Maybe Canada thinks it's the only country that's come up with the idea provinces? LOL!


----------

